# 22 mag rifle?



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Do any of you folks own a Savage bolt action or a Remington auto load 22 magnum rifle? I was wondering how accurate they are. If there are any other types of 22 mags that anyone is proud to mention, I would like to hear about them as well.

Thank you, ---- Philbee


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

i have a Marlin not sure the model right off, its bolt action tube fed holds 14 and is accurate as any thing i ever shot. has been a very reliable gun would buy another of the same if i ever needed one. have shot thru the empty casing's at 25 yards and left brass on both sides using a scope, thats accurate enough for me.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My lever action marlin .22 mag will consistantly plug a dime at 50 yds. I couldn't ask for better. The .22 mag hits like a brick though a window.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I had a Savage tube fed bolt action that was good enough. Now I have a Remington single shot bolt that is very accurate, but it started out as a 22 LR that I rebarreled. I like the 22 magnum very much for rockchucks and foxes and even the occasional coyote.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I've had and shot 22 mags aplenty, in both rifles and revolvers, some folk swear by them, some swear at them; I fall into the latter category; likely there was never a more useless cartridge manufactured. However, if there was a small CC pistol chambered in 22mag, say the size of a Walther PPK, but a mite thinner, then the 22mag would really come into its own.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

The 22 mag. was the favorite gun of night hunters who poached deer along the remote corn fields of the Alabama outback before taking does was a legal thing. Subsistance hunting by poor folks helped to feed a family. A good flashlight, a Remington 22 mag., and some practiced shot placement ("right behind the ear") helped a lot of folks survive. I guess the 22 mag. was used for the relative low noise compared with a shotgun or a larger caliber rifle, or maybe it was all they could afford to buy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> However, if there was a small CC pistol chambered in 22mag, say the size of a Walther PPK, but a mite thinner, then the 22mag would really come into its own


That would be a wasted effort, since without the barrel length, you dont gain much velocity over a 22 LR
And no one has ever made a *reliable *22 Mag autoloader, so it wouldnt make sense to bet your life on one

If I were going to buy a 22 mag rifle, I'd get a Ruger 77/22M


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a .22 mag. Winchester pump. Love it, it's a blast to shoot and packs a pretty good punch.

.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I think the .22 mag would be a perfect survival rifle. For squrrel, rabbit and even deer (with proper shot placement) and it has enough punch to discourage those 2 legged animals. Ammo is inexpensive for the punch and light enough to carry and adequate supply.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That would be a wasted effort, since without the barrel length, you dont gain much velocity over a 22 LR
> And no one has ever made a *reliable *22 Mag autoloader, so it wouldnt make sense to bet your life on one
> 
> If I were going to buy a 22 mag rifle, I'd get a Ruger 77/22M


I agree...If there ever was a reliable .22 mag autoloader, I ain't seen it. Can be a really useful chambering in a cofiguration that it works well with, though.

It's really hard to go wrong with the Marlin lever-action.....accurate, reliable, good magazine capacity, and generally very comfortabe guns to shoot. Probably not the least expensive option, but a dang fine rifle for the $.

In a bolt-action, the Marlin 882 is sweet. My next door neighbor has one I've used quite a bit, and I've found nothin' to complain about with it. Nice bluing, pretty monte-carlo stock, a good-lookin' rifle....looks like a model 700s baby brother, and will easy turn a big racoon for a flip at 200yds. I've got the same rifle chambered in .22 lr (model 880), had it for years, and never had the first problem.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Not to highjack the thread but to be honest I only have a couple of rifles. Twice my bodyweight in shotguns but few rifles. I would like to expand the collection. The guns I have are made by Marlin and Savage. I am so impressed with these that as far as I am concerned they are the only manufactures I will look at. Affordable price and hair splitting accuracy.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I had the savage bolt action one, it was very accurate. I really loved it but the price of the ammo put me off. I decided it didn't do anything a .22lr could, and do it quieter and cheaper, so I sold it. 

Sometimes I wish I hadn't. Most of the time I am happy just to keep up with my 22lr's. I am considering getting a CZ bolt action rifle.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That would be a wasted effort, since without the barrel length, you dont gain much velocity over a 22 LR
> And no one has ever made a *reliable *22 Mag autoloader, so it wouldnt make sense to bet your life on one
> 
> If I were going to buy a 22 mag rifle, I'd get a Ruger 77/22M


The Remington auto I had never ,never missed a lick and it was a very accurate .22mag, The ruger 96 i just parted with was the fastest lever I ever got a holt of, they were both good guns but to expensive to keep for me..My old 115$ 25mn stays...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I think the .22 mag fills a specific nitch. If you can appreciate it it's a great load. If not.....


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That would be a wasted effort, since without the barrel length, you dont gain much velocity over a 22 LR
> And no one has ever made a *reliable *22 Mag autoloader, so it wouldnt make sense to bet your life on one
> 
> If I were going to buy a 22 mag rifle, I'd get a Ruger 77/22M


well actually thats not so true... there were at least a couple reliable auto's in 22 mag 
I have a few friends that have reliable ruger 10/22 mags and the grendal could be reliable with the right ammo...

a .22 mag out of a normal pistol is about the same as a .22 lr out of a rifle... and the power increase out of a rifle is worth it to some



actually keltec is coming out with a 30 shot pistol similar to the grendal this year.
I don't think it would be a first choice or even worth getting unless ya had other gun roles filled but could be useful.


Now a .22 mag rifle fills several roles well. Cheaper than a centerfire and quieter with longer range the a 22lr and while some whine about the cost difference between it and LR it is worth it for some applications to some people. Even compared to a 22 hornet it takes up a lot less space for a box of fifty and game won't likely know much difference inside of 150 yards.

I bought a .17 hmr last year and its a tack driver and made me want a.22mag for slightly heavier critters. I will get a marlin , savage or even maybe a NEF sportster to go with my ruger Single six

Of course the fact that I basically got 600 rounds of 22 mag free recently doesn't hurt.

For around here the 22 mag would be a good working gun and harvest about anything I would likely run into. I like the idea of a 150 yard capable gun that is cheap compared to an AR or 30-30 etc...

again I may not want it as my only but it can fill a roll if ya have other bases covered.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

wigglesworth said:


> well actually thats not so true... there were at least a couple reliable auto's in 22 mag
> I have a few friends that have reliable ruger 10/22 mags and the grendal could be reliable with the right ammo...
> 
> a .22 mag out of a normal pistol is about the same as a .22 lr out of a rifle... and the power increase out of a rifle is worth it to some
> ...


That Marlin lever action would sure make a nice companion for your single six!
Nothin' like a good lever gun and a single action revolver in the same chambering to hit the woods or trail with.

For sure, there are many roles the .22 mag can fill, especially considering that it delivers energy quite a ways downrange equal to that of a .22 lr right out of the muzzle. Being able to take small game all the way up to medium sized game is most definitely a boon to the chambering. Far from my first choice, but our white tails here (although plentiful) are smallish, and in a survival situation, I'd be confident in it's ability to take one down cleanly within reasonable range. 
Definitely, ammo is a bit more expensive than .22lr, but still waaaaaaay cheaper than any centerfire that comes to mind.


----------



## pops550 (Nov 5, 2009)

savage 22mag over 20 gauge.. Best little small game getter i've had. I bought for one of my sons when they came of age. I let him keep it at my place,just to keep it oiled.lol.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

pops550 said:


> savage 22mag over 20 gauge.. Best little small game getter i've had. I bought for one of my sons when they came of age. I let him keep it at my place,just to keep it oiled.lol.


I am envious.
Great little combo, had one years ago, let it go in a trade, and wished I never did.
Been looking at new ones, but just about the only ones I can find are .17 over 20 ga or 12 ga.
Not a big fan of the gopher gun.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> I am envious.
> Great little combo, had one years ago, let it go in a trade, and wished I never did.
> Been looking at new ones, but just about the only ones I can find are .17 over 20 ga or 12 ga.
> Not a big fan of the gopher gun.


 My 24 H-series will be one of the last firearms to ever leave my possession, I have the 22mag over 20 ga., have owned an armload of 24's at one time or another. This one stays because the barrels shoot together to suit me..:happy:


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a .22 mag in a Rossi pump. I carry predator calls when I am roaming the woods looking for mushrooms and the little pump is a lot easy to pack around than my AR. As you might imagine, my AR15 is my normal predator gun, but when I picking mushrooms, it is a pain to take along.

It's also great for taking grouse and pigeons.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I've had a Savage 22 mag for about 15yrs and it gets the job done It smacks a **** or fox way harder than the LR


----------



## max22 (May 22, 2010)

I think the .22 mag is the best thing since sliced bread...If I had to have only one gun to take anything from bunnies to deer I know it would be the .22 wmr...it has proven itself as a meat-getter in my hands and in the hands of many people I have seen hunt with it. I have taken several large game animals with it and when I was living with subsistence hunters, they used it for everything including turkey and deer-sized animals and it's probably their favorite cartridge. They shot all their big game meat with it day in and day out...It's way more powerful than the .22 lr, to me it's a whole other ball game in terms of power and killing ability...I don't think there is another cartridge, centerfire or rimfire that can approach the .22 mag's utility...from small to large game it will do it all with good shot placement...and it's quiet enough and cheap on the wallet...

I had a used Savage bolt .22 mag a few years back but wasn't too impressed with it...the clip kept jamming and it wasn't as accurate as I had hoped...but when I started using a Winchester 9422m xtr I was as happy as could be with the cartridge..that is my favorite combo, but now I have a Henry Frontier Octagon .22 mag lever and that is my go-to gun....22 lr has it's place but the .22 mag beats it in every way except cost..., for a rifle that will do-it all It's the .22 mag in a lever action for me. As much as I like having centerfire's around, I don't need them when I have a good .22 mag rifle on hand to shoot all my meat.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Marlin 925M (bolt action). It's a good little rifle. Plenty accurate as my personal range limit is @70 yards. That's with no scope, by the way.The only thing I don't care for is the stock...It's just not what you would call "pretty", but overall for the price, I think it's a good deal.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

.22 mag is a niche gun for certain but one of my favorites. We carry a older Marlin bolt action in stainless on the trapline for yote dispatch and the off chance at a bonus furbearer or longer range groundhogs etc along with several different .22LR's weapons. Depending on the weather conditions, anticipated travel time etc either a pistol or rifle. I was in the market for a .22 mag pistol but after talking talking to quite a few people and reading up on it theres not too much improvement ballistic wise over a rifle in .22LR. Heritage Arms has some good looking .22mag's.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

max22 said:


> I think the .22 mag is the best thing since sliced bread...If I had to have only one gun to take anything from bunnies to deer I know it would be the .22 wmr...it has proven itself as a meat-getter in my hands and in the hands of many people I have seen hunt with it. I have taken several large game animals with it and when I was living with subsistence hunters, they used it for everything including turkey and deer-sized animals and it's probably their favorite cartridge. They shot all their big game meat with it day in and day out...It's way more powerful than the .22 lr, to me it's a whole other ball game in terms of power and killing ability...I don't think there is another cartridge, centerfire or rimfire that can approach the .22 mag's utility...from small to large game it will do it all with good shot placement...and it's quiet enough and cheap on the wallet...
> 
> I had a used Savage bolt .22 mag a few years back but wasn't too impressed with it...the clip kept jamming and it wasn't as accurate as I had hoped...but when I started using a Winchester 9422m xtr I was as happy as could be with the cartridge..that is my favorite combo, but now I have a Henry Frontier Octagon .22 mag lever and that is my go-to gun....22 lr has it's place but the .22 mag beats it in every way except cost..., for a rifle that will do-it all It's the .22 mag in a lever action for me. As much as I like having centerfire's around, I don't need them when I have a good .22 mag rifle on hand to shoot all my meat.


I got to agree with this except I have a savage that shoots good as I can hold it its killed a load of varmits prob been using it 15 yrs now Killed a groundhog with it monday


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Our Marlin is heck on red squirrels in the top of the bigger oaks. Makes a good groundhog whomper too. Topped with an old 3x9 it certainly will deliver within its limitations.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Sorry I did not read every word in every post. I don't have a 22 mag but I do shoot the high power 22 shells when I need a little more punch than the reg LR give me. They are upstairs right now and I need to bring a box down. They are stingers and do make a big difference. In our 22s they make about 3 in difference at 100 yards. For anything needing a bigger rifle the DW has her 30-30 on the gun rack downstairs. It is kept loaded at all times along with a 22 and a 410.There is no kids here and it is high enough so little ones can't reach it. If you have a 22 now try the stingers and see what you think. Sam


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam Ive shot the Stingers before and they do have more punch. Only problem I have with the Stingers, CCI Mini-Mags etc is the cost. For what they want for them around here I can add sometimes less then a buck and get a box of.22magnums. Of course if you figure in the extra cost of having to buy a .22mag rifle etc that adds up. Stingers run $4-$5 box of 50 here, CCI runs $6 for 100 or $3.50-$4 or so for 50 depending on packaging and "model". Our local Farm and Home store carries .22magnum fodder starting at $6 for 50. Some rifles/pistols dont handle the higher/hyper velocity stuff very well either so that makes me lean toward the .22mag.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I just bought my husband a lever action Henry. He tells me he likes it better than our other rifles.

He got 3 Beaver out of our creek with it the first night we owned it.


----------

